# Lets Play: Sex the Imi



## ccfrogbreeder (Sep 13, 2010)

Imi Number one:

Sorry for quality of pics, I can not find my 10mpix camera so i took with my cell phone.






































I was guessing female, I have not seen this frog stand as high since, these pics were taken on day one about 30 min after being put in their QT tank so they are a little stressed and on high alert.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Based on body shape, looks to be female. My females look plump like that.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah it looks like a female. Females are usually short and fat like that, while males tend to be long and skinny.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My money is on female.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Lets make that three votes for female


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks female, but how old is it? How often are you feeding it? I have seen young males look female because of overeating. My assumption is female.


----------

